# X324 break/mower engage issue



## AlbertaRyan (May 15, 2019)

Greetings all!!!
I have a x324 with about 650 hours. All of a sudden I started having an issue with it.
As normal when I step on the brake I can start it and it runs fine, the problem is when I lift my foot off the brake the engine dies. I zip tied the brake switch down so it runs and I can water trees but the mower wont engage either.
I've replaced the brake safety switch (I zip tied the new one as well) as well as the mower electric PTO engage switch in hopes that throwing parts at it will work.
The seat sensor has been disconnected since I purchased the tractor last year and it has run fine.
Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated.
Thank you in advance.
Ryan


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Read the post for "
*X320 PTO keeps shutting off*

Then go to the online John Deere parts catalog for your particular model and look up the specific components.


----------



## AlbertaRyan (May 15, 2019)

RC Wells said:


> Read the post for "
> *X320 PTO keeps shutting off*
> 
> Then go to the online John Deere parts catalog for your particular model and look up the specific components.


Thanks, ill look at the Diode and relay next!!


----------

